# M21A5 CH EBR ~ SASS



## H2O MAN (Feb 24, 2010)

My M21A5 Crazy Horse EBR SASS returned from SEI this week 

Details as pictured.

OAL with suppressor is 49.25" to 52.50"
Total weight is 18 lbs. / 0.0 Oz.
Weight less mag, ammo and suppressor is 14 Lbs. / 7.0 Oz.

I can't wait to hit the local 700+ range with this beauty


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice looking boom stick there Bro'.  


Give us a range report soon.

ETA:  Is that the SEI furniture or Troy or other ????


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, nice...isn't that suppressor USG/FMS only?


----------



## ritterk (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice! I look forward to reading about its performance at the range.


----------



## tmroun01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sexy!


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2010)

What stock is that?


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks everybody :)
I will hit the range as soon as my shoulder and arm finish healing up... soon.



8'Duece said:


> Nice looking boom stick there Bro'.
> 
> ETA:  Is that the SEI furniture or Troy or other ????


 


SOWT said:


> What stock is that?



I'm using a rare (1 of 11) SAGE Mod 1 EBR chassis stock.





7point62 said:


> Yeah, nice...isn't that suppressor USG/FMS only?



Civilians like me can purchase the SEI/Fisher can from David Fisher  http://www.fishersuppressors.com/



FYI, you will see a picture of my M21A5 on his web sight... I don't work for Fisher, SEI or any firearm related business.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 25, 2010)

H2O MAN said:


> Civilians like me can purchase the SEI/Fisher can from David Fisher




Wow, that is serious money. GemTek has some for 7.62 that are around 6.5, 7-bills. Will you be shooting for fun or competition?


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 25, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Wow, that is serious money.
> GemTek has some for 7.62 that are around 6.5, 7-bills.
> Will you be shooting for fun or competition?



The required DC Vortex is included in the price.

This is more of a hobby right now, but I do have access to a long (700+)
range and I would like to shoot in some of the competitions they put on.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 25, 2010)

You laid out some serious drachmas on that bullet launcher...

Nice toy!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 25, 2010)

Never heard of Fisher Suppressors until this thread. 

I'll have a look over @ silencertalk.com to see what and if anyone is commenting on them. 

Again, nice rifle.


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 26, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Never heard of Fisher Suppressors until this thread.
> 
> I'll have a look over @ silencertalk.com to see what and if anyone is commenting on them.
> 
> Again, nice rifle.


 
SilencerTalk is not a big fan of Fisher cans... their loss.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a sick rig...


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, here are two additional shots.



 ~


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 27, 2010)

H2O MAN said:


> SilencerTalk is not a big fan of Fisher cans... their loss.



They are finicky bunch over there, that's for sure.


----------



## H2O MAN (Mar 3, 2010)

x SF med said:


> You laid out some serious drachmas on that bullet launcher...
> 
> Nice toy!


 
Thank you.

I do have a good bit invested in it... on the plus side... it's already worth more than I have in it :cool:


----------

